
Clearview AI Cease-and-Desist - Ptrulli
https://www.cnet.com/news/clearview-ai-hit-with-cease-and-desist-from-google-over-facial-recognition-collection/
======
Ptrulli
TDLR - Cease-and-desist was sent to Clearview AI from Facebook/youtube. "CEO
Hoan Ton-That claims his company has a First Amendment right to the data"

